# Gefen HDMI Booster Cables



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gefen introduced a selection of HDMI Super Booster Cables, designed to deliver
pristine high definition video resolutions with no additional sender and receiver
hardware required.

The cable lengths include 50, 75, 100, 125 and 150 feet and are made of copper
components and on the receiving end has Gefen HDMI booster technology, which
allows any HDMI sources to be delivered with its multichannel digital audio up to
150 feet without any degradation to the high definition signal. The HDMI Super
Booster Cables deliver HDMI audio and video with full HDCP (high-bandwidth
digital content protection) compliance, and encoded video is delivered at its
highest resolutions, ranging from 480i to 1080p.

The cables are available for pre-order, and run $279 and $549 at www.gefen.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission

Ed. Note: A those prices, these "booster"cables will also jump your car and lighten
your wallet.


----------

